# Repairing holes in deck



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Cander_7 said:


> Can somebody chime in and let me know the proper way to fill some small holes on a deck. I removed a trolling motor puck and want to fill in the holes. Its on a Spears GladesX. Thanks.


I have the epoxy prototype of the Spear Glades X and have lots of minor repairs, 2014 Model, the holes you have can be fixed with Marine Tex Epoxy putty repair kit. Tape the under side closed and fill up the holes with the putty and your done, can touch the gel coat if you like. Mr Clean Magic Eraser pads will clean the deck stains....No trailer queen for me, a Commercial Fisherman Finish is good enough to fish with, paint brushed gel coat....


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

^^^ this! Also if you can't find Marine Tex, another option is West Systems Six10


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I used Marine-Tex and EZ-Tex recently on quite a few old holes and imperfections. I actually accidentally filled some holes that I didn’t mean to and had to redrill. The new holes were slightly off center from the previous positions and it held and drilled smoothly. I was afraid it would chip badly and pull away from the surrounding material when stressed like that but it remained solid and held the screws tightly.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

On racing motors the nose cone and torque tab is usually attached with marine tex


----------



## Cander_7 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks! I ordered some Marine Tex epoxy.


----------

